#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Моя новая программа для чтения Типитаки на ПК

## Кхантибало

Выпустил бета-версию, доступную для всеобщего ознакомления.

Интерфейс программы - английский, русского скорее всего не будет, но уже сейчас сделана инструкция на русском, в котором описан как процесс установки, так и функционал программы - как и что делать.

Проект открытый, выложены исходники.
Адрес проекта: http://palitextreader.codeplex.com/

Прежде чем что-либо устанавливать, прочтите инструкцию на русском
http://palitextreader.codeplex.com/R...nloadId=104078 
(нажмите I Agree в появившемся окне)

Бета-версия, т.е. весь наиболее важный функционал реализован, но будут ещё доработки (скорее всего мелкие). Возможны ошибки.

----------

AlexТ (02.02.2010), Arch (01.02.2010), Bob (02.02.2010), Dr Chomsky (01.02.2010), Joy (21.02.2012), PampKin Head (03.02.2010), Pavel (03.02.2010), Алексей Т (21.02.2012), Аминадав (01.02.2010), Дима Н. (01.02.2010), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2013), Калачандра (08.02.2010), Калкий (14.01.2013), Маркион (13.09.2012), Мих (03.02.2010), Нея (25.06.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (08.10.2012), Юань Дин (06.02.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Спасибо.  Было бы хорошо сделать автоматический переводчик с Пали на Русский или Английский.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Спасибо.  Было бы хорошо сделать автоматический переводчик с Пали на Русский или Английский.


Сначала нужен лексический анализатор, который будет опознавать склонения существительных, прилагательных и местоимений, формы глаголов. Кроме того, нужна возможность анализа сложных слов.

Что касается склонения, то это может быть в теории и решаемо, но касаемо форм глаголов - не знаю, особенно прошедшее время с его аористами...

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Сначала нужен лексический анализатор, который будет опознавать склонения существительных, прилагательных и местоимений, формы глаголов. Кроме того, нужна возможность анализа сложных слов.
> 
> Что касается склонения, то это может быть в теории и решаемо, но касаемо форм глаголов - не знаю, особенно прошедшее время с его аористами...


А можно сделать программу которая будет "тупо" переводить через словарный файл все пали слова без перестановки глаголов, и т.д. 

Конечно с такой программой все равно прийдется переводчику хорошо переработать текст. Но это уже что то.

----------

Алекс С (22.04.2010)

----------


## Кхантибало

> А можно сделать программу которая будет "тупо" переводить через словарный файл все пали слова без перестановки глаголов, и т.д.


В словаре слова представлены обычно в каком-то одном падеже и числе, а в тексте они могут встречаться в других падежах (в пали их 8) и числах. 
То же самое с глаголами - у них есть время, лицо и число.

Многие слова являются многозначными, попадаются и собственные имена. 

Так что одного словаря тут мало.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Выпустил новую версию 1.1.
http://palitextreader.codeplex.com/releases/view/41590

Инструкция на русском 
http://palitextreader.codeplex.com/r...nloadId=109939

*При обновлении на эту версию могут слететь ваши закладки и состояние программы (открытые книги). Если они вам нужны, запишите их, чтобы можно было пересоздать.*

Новое:
+ история поиска сделана в виде вкладки для быстрого возврата к словам, которые искали ранее
+ форматирование в словаре теперь обрабатывается программой, делая его более читабельным
+ возможность добавлять термины в словарь и редактировать существующие
+ при вводе палийских символов вставка происходит в позицию курсора, а не в конец слова как раньше
+ приделаны пиктограммы для узлов дерева и элементов списка закладок и найденных книг.
+ программе приделана иконка в виде буддийского флага  :Smilie: 
+ в диалоге "book navigation" отображается список закладок в текущей книге с возможностью перехода по ним, не открывая книгу несколько раз
+ в диалоге "Open book" сделана вкладка Recent Books со списком закрытых книг, позволяющая открыть их заново на том месте, где закрыли. 
+ при поиске по Типитаке без учёта диакритики поведение теперь такое же, как и при поиске с её учётом. По умолчанию находятся точные совпадения, при необходимости искать совпадения с любой частью слова, нужно завернуть слово в звёздочки
+ при поиске по Типитаке и словарю выводится внятное сообщение no results если ничего не найдено
+ перед созданием поискового индекса программа проверяет наличие свободного места на диске
+ приделан диалог "О программе", где можно увидеть номер её версии

Бета-версия. Комментарии и сообщения об ошибках приветствуются.

----------

Joy (21.02.2012), Pavel (09.03.2010), Алексей Т (21.02.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

Я нашел очень хорошую програму для перевода пали на англ.


http://www.nibbanam.com/pali_language_tools.html#ptrans

Было бы хорошо если бы кто то мог ее усовершенствовать. С ней можно переводить предложения.

----------

Алексей Т (21.02.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

Выпустил новую версию программы
http://palitextreader.codeplex.com/releases/view/49195
претендующую на стабильность. кандидат в стабильные версии...

Нового функционала нет, исправлены три ошибки:
+ при поиске в именах сутт в окне open book криво работал поиск без учёта диакритики
+ при открытии PTS страницы в окне open book второй раз программа падала
+ не работал переход к PTS странице в диалоге book navigation

При обновлении на эту версию с версии 1.1 все закладки сохраняются.
В отличие от бета-версий с программой больше не идёт отладочная информация.

----------

Joy (21.02.2012), Алексей Т (21.02.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013), Марина В (22.07.2010)

----------


## Кхантибало

Вышла версия 1.4
http://palitextreader.codeplex.com/releases

- улучшена подсветка результатов поиска
- поиск в словаре возможен не только с начала, но и с любой другой частью слова
- можно отключить форматирование текста для тех книг, где оно кривое (в некоторых постканонических особенно)
- решены проблемы с установкой программы под Windows Vista и Windows 7 - теперь при установке на папку библиотеки даются права на запись

также планируется выход версии программы под Windows Mobile.

----------

Joy (21.02.2012), Pyro (05.03.2012), sergey (20.02.2012), Vladiimir (21.02.2012), Алексей Е (20.02.2012), Алексей Т (21.02.2012), Велеслав (27.02.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013), Юй Кан (20.02.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

Начата работа по переписыванию этой программы на платформу java. Хочется, чтобы программа работала не только на windows, но также на linux и MacOS. Интересна также возможность работы программы на платформе Android.
Сегодня вышла альфа-версия. Скачать можно здесь:
http://code.google.com/p/jpalireader...1.zip&can=2&q=

На вашем компьютере должна быть установлена исполняемая среда Java 6 или более старшей версии. Установить её можно отсюда: http://www.java.com/ru/download/index.jsp

Для запуска программы нужно скачать архив, извлечь из него файлы.
- на windows программа стартует запуском файла launch.bat
- на linux нужно сделать исполняемым файл launch.sh , затем запустить его.
- Mac OS у меня нет, поэтому просьба к тем, у кого есть доступ к MacOS разобраться как правильно её запускать - примеры в launch.bat и launch.sh
та же просьба к пользователям android. интересно, запустится ли она на планшетах?

Поскольку это лишь альфа-версия, часть функционала, которая есть в старой windows-программе, ещё не реализована:
- поиск по канону
- ввод палийских букв с клавиатуры
- навигация по открытой книге
- поиск в открытой книге
- закладки
- сохранение истории поиска в словаре и открывавшихся книг
Всё это планируется на бета-версию.

В то же время, в этой альфа-версии реализован функционал, которого нет в старой windows-программе:
- русский интерфейс (также поддерживается английский интерфейс - выбирается в зависимости от настроек операционной системы)
- возможность просмотра на одном экране двух книг для сравнения текстов. Для этого сделана нижняя панель - при открытии книги можно указать в какую панель её открыть.

----------

Anthony (13.09.2012), Vladiimir (13.09.2012), Алексей Е (13.09.2012), Аминадав (13.09.2012), Буль (14.09.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (11.11.2012), Топпер- (13.09.2012), Юань Дин (14.09.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

Здравствуйте! Спасибо за Вашу работу!

У Вашей программы есть преимущества перед Digital Pali Reader дост. Юттадхаммо?

----------

Топпер- (15.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

в fb2/epub было бы полезнее.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Здравствуйте! Спасибо за Вашу работу!
> 
> У Вашей программы есть преимущества перед Digital Pali Reader дост. Юттадхаммо?


ссылка на DPR для тех, кто не знает

Итак:
- моя программа не требует сторонних приложений (DPR является плагином к браузеру firefox и уже отмечались конфликты с разными версиями). весь экран принадлежит мне и я не должен отдавать браузеру часть места и могу сделать интерфейс какой захочу
- есть возможность навигации по иерархии книг через дерево, что, на мой взгляд, более логично, чем сделано в DPR
- есть возможность перехода сразу к странице по PTS номеру - именно этот способ чаще всего используется для ссылок на сутты
- поддерживается русский язык интерфейса
- возможность открыть две книги одновременно на одном экране (как в DPR открыть несколько книг, даже не на одном экране - что-то я не нашёл... В моей программе это было всегда.)

и всё это уже в альфа-версии.

----------

Vladiimir (14.09.2012), Аминадав (14.09.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (11.11.2012), Топпер- (15.09.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

> в fb2/epub было бы полезнее.


Ну так перегоните - в чём проблема? у меня в архиве с программой весь канон в формате html (в файле canon.zip). Только по нему навигация нужна и хотя бы поиск по названию сутты. Там же 100 мегабайт текста...
Поэтому программы и пишут.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Эээ... А словарь не работает что ли?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Эээ... А словарь не работает что ли?


Всё работает. Выделяете слово или часть слова в открытой книге, на неё правой клавишей мыши - "искать в словаре".
Если словарь не виден - измените положение горизонтального разделителя, чтобы он был виден. В дальнейшем сделаем, чтобы разделитель сам открывал словарь.

----------

Akaguma (14.09.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну так перегоните - в чём проблема? у меня в архиве с программой весь канон в формате html (в файле canon.zip). Только по нему навигация нужна и хотя бы поиск по названию сутты. Там же 100 мегабайт текста...
> Поэтому программы и пишут.


Проблем нет, если есть более-менее отформатированый текст. 
Действительно, почему бы мне и  не заняться. Простите, не читал всю ветку, накидайте УРЛы плз на тексты или кинтье в личку, где можно скачать архив канона.
Как асилю конвертацию, закинем на флибусту и/или либрусек.

З.Ы. года 3 уже не читал "аналоговых" книг  :Smilie: . Жутко не удобно, после е-ридеров.

----------


## Кхантибало

Вышла вторая альфа-версия
https://code.google.com/p/jpalireade...2.zip&can=2&q=

В ней реализовано всё, что было в старой программе кроме поиска по Типитаке и редактирования словаря. Это запланировано на бета-версию.
В связи с многопанельностью часть функций, которые в старой программе были на панели инструментов, теперь перенесены в контекстное меню.
Для их вызова следует нажать правой клавишей мыши в любом месте открытой книги.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати есть ещё типитака на английском и пали для android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...=search_result

----------


## Кхантибало

Вышла бета-версия
http://code.google.com/p/jpalireader...3.zip&can=2&q=

в ней реализован весь функционал, который был в старой windows-версии.

----------

Vladiimir (17.12.2012), Дмитрий С (18.12.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013), Карло (29.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (18.12.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

Сделал инструкцию к программе на русском языке
http://code.google.com/p/jpalireader/wiki/UserManualRu

----------

Secundus (13.01.2013), Vladiimir (29.12.2012), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Карло

Фичереквесты принимаются?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кхантибало

> Фичереквесты принимаются?


Конечно принимаются. Для включения в релиз.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Карло

Тогда есть несколько предложений:

1. Выделение слова целиком двойным кликом (мне кажется очень полезным)

2. Раскрытие словаря не отдельным полем внизу, а что-то вроде контекстного меню (полезность под вопросом)

3. Поиск не точного совпадения слова в словаре, если такового нет, а ближайшего похожего (что-то вроде удаления букв с конца) и одновременный показ альтернативных вариантов (тоже кажется полезным)

4. Вверху сделать строку для навигации. Примерно такую, что если открыта сутта S, то вверху у меню есть строка
"Tipitaka > A pitaka > B nikayo > C chapter > D subchapter > S"
и при наведении на любую из частей строк выпадает список альтернатив. Например при наведении на "A pitaka" выходит список всех pitak и Others (как альтернатива дереву)
(полезность средняя)

5. Если запустить программу, то она, по всей видимости, пишет файл settings в свою директорию. При повторных запусках она его читает. Однако если переместить всю папку с программой в другое место с запуском будут проблемы до удаления файла settings. Так надо или это можно поменять?

----------

Pyro (30.12.2012)

----------


## Pyro

тоже думал 1 - 3 пункты,
если сделать не точное совпадение, то результат можно показывать в виде всплывающего окошка (при двойном клике у меня в браузере - как во вложении),
ещё в окне словаря удобно было бы обновлять результаты без использования мышки: или при изменении слова, или при enter

----------

Карло (15.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Тогда есть несколько предложений:
> 
> 1. Выделение слова целиком двойным кликом (мне кажется очень полезным)


Я понял, но не факт, что удастся сделать.




> 2. Раскрытие словаря не отдельным полем внизу, а что-то вроде контекстного меню (полезность под вопросом)


Проблема в том, что очень часто точного совпадения со словарём не бывает и приходится искать другие похожие словоформы путём ручного редактирования или вырезания отдельных слов (если сандхи).
Помимо списка терминов нужно ещё где-то показывать перевод, поэтому словарь такой как сейчас.




> 3. Поиск не точного совпадения слова в словаре, если такового нет, а ближайшего похожего (что-то вроде удаления букв с конца) и одновременный показ альтернативных вариантов (тоже кажется полезным)


Сейчас поиск идёт по совпадению с начала слова. Также есть возможность искать внутри слов (режим "содержит"). Если будет формализован алгоритм "удаления букв с конца", его можно будет добавить как третью альтернативу в список.





> 4. Вверху сделать строку для навигации. Примерно такую, что если открыта сутта S, то вверху у меню есть строка
> "Tipitaka > A pitaka > B nikayo > C chapter > D subchapter > S"
> и при наведении на любую из частей строк выпадает список альтернатив. Например при наведении на "A pitaka" выходит список всех pitak и Others (как альтернатива дереву)
> (полезность средняя)


Сутту отдельно открыть нельзя - можно открыть только книгу целиком. Для навигации внутри книги есть пункт "перейти к" в контекстном меню. Кроме того, внутри книги уже нельзя определить какая конкретно сутта сейчас показывается. 




> 5. Если запустить программу, то она, по всей видимости, пишет файл settings в свою директорию. При повторных запусках она его читает. Однако если переместить всю папку с программой в другое место с запуском будут проблемы до удаления файла settings. Так надо или это можно поменять?


Не могу это воспроизвести. Да, программа сохраняет все настройки в файле settings.ser. Программа ищет этот файл в своей папке, откуда она стартует, соответственно перемещение или переименование этой папки никак не должно сказываться на работе. Пробовал на Windows - полёт нормальный. Разумеется, программу надо закрыть перед перемещением папки.




> тоже думал 1 - 3 пункты,
> если сделать не точное совпадение, то результат можно показывать в виде всплывающего окошка (при двойном клике у меня в браузере - как во вложении),
> ещё в окне словаря удобно было бы обновлять результаты без использования мышки: или при изменении слова, или при enter


Да, это я сделал в сегодняшнем патче - при нажатии enter в словаре, поиске по именам и поиске по Типитаке выполняется функция на кнопке "искать".
Также исправил ошибку из-за которой при поиске в словаре Pali English Dictionary не отображались буквы от A до K.

Если кому нужен срочно фикс с этими изменениями - обращайтесь ко мне.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013), Карло (15.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сейчас поиск идёт по совпадению с начала слова. Также есть возможность искать внутри слов (режим "содержит"). Если будет формализован алгоритм "удаления букв с конца", его можно будет добавить как третью альтернативу в список.


А регулярные выражения когда будут поддерживаться?

----------


## Кхантибало

> А регулярные выражения когда будут поддерживаться?


Ну полноценных регулярных выражений для поиска эта СУБД не поддерживает, но при поиске в словаре можно использовать подстановочные символы % и _
Они поддерживаются в режиме "содержит", который ищет %слово% (т.е. совпадение введённого с любой частью слова)

Поисковик по канону регулярные выражения поддерживает, они поддерживаются, например, при поиске без диакритики.

----------

Калкий (18.02.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Сегодня вышел релиз - версия 1.0
http://code.google.com/p/jpalireader...ireader1.0.zip

новое:
- в консоль больше не выводится отладочная информация от браузера (включается в ком. строке опцией debug)
- при запуске программы указатель мыши принимает вид "песочных часов" на время загрузки книг, открытых во время предыдущего сеанса работы
- сделан режим "авто" при поиске по словарю Буддхадатты. Пытается найти наиболее точное совпадение, отнимая по 1 букве с конца. Поиск заканчивается, когда найдено хотя бы одно совпадение.
- исправлена ошибка при поиске в пали-английском словаре в словах, начинающихся с a до к
- программа выдаёт осмысленное сообщение и завершает работу, если недоступна база данных (например по причине того, что уже запущена другая копия программы)

НЕ сделано:
Выделение слова при двойном щелчке по нему. не знаю как это реализовать...  поймать двойной щелчок понятно как, а вот найти на каком слове кликнули и выделить его пока не удалось. Помощь приветствуется. Исходники в репозитории.

----------

Дмитрий Сорокин (11.02.2013), Калкий (18.02.2013), Топпер- (11.02.2013)

----------

